# How Late In The Season Does Everyone Camp?



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We are beginning to set up our fall camping schedule- and knowing that Outback (Keystone) sells these units as three season comfortable, was wondering how late everyone camps, before it gets too cold (This thread is only for us "snow impared"). We are contemplating a early December trip, right after Thanksgiving. Are we nuts? (it'd be a dry trip...)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

In Pa. we camp up to late Oct. and sometimes Nov. here
Depending on the weather

Don


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Up here most state Parks (dry camping) close on October 15th. In planning our trip to Katahdin and on to CobsCook Maine I found this to be true as well. We would have to head a little further south to extend the season I believe.

Seeing how you are in Mass. and considering some late autumn dry camping Cobscook bay state park in Maine near bay of Fundy may be of interest. Just about as far north as you can get along Americas eastern shoreline without crossing over into Canada.

infohere


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Isn't the season all year long?? I guess that is the case only in the southern states without snow.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We once took the Outback to my brother-in-law's near Manchester, NH for Thanksgiving. The water hose froze outside one night but did not break and it thawed once the sun hit it. Nothing inside was affected by the cold. I guess the ambient heat in the underbelly was enough. I would guess the Cape or RI would be fine in early December, if you can find an open campground.

Steve


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

We have camped all year round but last year was not cold around here. Thanks giving was the exception and it went down to 10 F over night but the camper stayed unfrozen (just water in the tank). If it only goes down to the 20s I think you would be fine without much trouble.

This winter I intend to only blow out the lines and anti freeze the traps so we can use the water all year round. I must be careful the blow everything through each time on each line.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Any time I have money to fill up the truck and get a good camping area........it never ends, it never ends!!








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now that we are out of the pop-up and into our hotel on wheels, the sky's the limit!









sunny We plan to camp year round here in sunny southern california sunny

Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> In Pa. we camp up to late Oct. and sometimes Nov. here
> Depending on the weather
> 
> Don
> [snapback]125896[/snapback]​


At least this year we will







late Oct


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

We put it away after our Thanksgiving trip and start up with a late March trip, so it is in use about 8 of the 12 months!!

I wouldn't hesitate to use it the other months, fishing just isn't that good then!







Except Stripers, but that's basketball season around here and the kids are always playing!

Jason


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We usually hang up the WD bars after our fall break trip to the Illinois River, which comes around Columbus day or Halloween in October. After that it is usually too rainy to want to get out much. If the trend continues around here, though, we'll be camping in November at the Oklahoma desert.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Every month is a good camping month. We never put it away for more than a few weeks at a time.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

After Normandy Farms's last Halloween weekend at the end of October my wife said she was done for the year. Oh that was also the weekend I had to drop the awning because of heavy wet SNOW







that was a first for me. Unless we go to Florida for turkey day the end of October is it.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scooter said:


> Up here most state Parks (dry camping) close on October 15th. In planning our trip to Katahdin and on to CobsCook Maine I found this to be true as well. We would have to head a little further south to extend the season I believe.
> 
> Seeing how you are in Mass. and considering some late autumn dry camping Cobscook bay state park in Maine near bay of Fundy may be of interest. Just about as far north as you can get along Americas eastern shoreline without crossing over into Canada.
> 
> ...


Its absolutely beautiful up there but I wouldn't venture that far north with the Outback that late in the season....not interested in encountering ice with the TT. Just my .02, but the weather is EXCEPTIONALLY unpredictable up here from about mid-Oct on. The Mtns can have snow in Oct.....even at the "lower" elevations...the ones we drive one. Odds-on that there will be ice on the roads up there by Nov. We were expecting to close down after the Columbus Day Twin Mtn Rally in Northern NH - but we'll be brave and extend to the PA Rally end of Oct (its the getting home part that could be a bit tough). But, by then we'll be seasoned Outbackers, right - and will be able to handle anything....right? Right?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Traditionally, we have wrapped it up around the end of September. This coming fall however, I hope to extend at least through November, and maybe get in a weekend or two in January and February.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We go year-round. We take the usual winter precautions and I'm planning some mods this summer to keep the pipes from freezing - again.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We usually plan our last trip the first of November. We go to a nearby campground with full hook-ups. (They close off all water on November 15). We more or less use this weekend as a semi winterization. With the full hookups, we clean out the tanks, etc.... We usually start again last of March (spring break) depending on weather.


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

We use it year round. Hunting club, Tailgating, short trips in between, beach in the summer. Like someone said before the four seasons in Alabama are almost summer, summer, still summer and Christmas.

Everyone have a fun and safe 4th!!!


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I camp until my archery seasons end, and last year we where out until mid November hunting, and the over night temps got down to the low single digits, and nothing froze in the trailer.

I was camping at a camp gound that had electic, and was able to keep the heater on while we where hunting. I think if I was doing my normal no hook up camping things might have been different.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Seasons? You have _*seasons*_?









Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Seasons? You have _*seasons*_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep- three. Summer, Winter, and Mud.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > Seasons?Â You have _*seasons*_?
> ...


....and, this year, SummerMud


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't de-winterize until May and I winterize no later than Halloween.

Randy


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Northen Kentucky area 11 miles southeast of Cincinnati Ohio. We camp March thru Nov.
Its never bad weather when you camp!!! sunny


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Our last trip this year will probably be when we go watch the Sooners whip Missouri at the end of October.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

This will be our first winter with the baby - I intend to try it until we come back and my DH goes "that was WAAAAY too cold"









If I plan right, think we can do this year round....

3 Season....I laugh at 3 season.....Bwha ha ha ha....


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have dry camped year round with our home made camper. So far we have moteled it in November during archery season in Missouri. This year we plan to "Outback" in my Uncles front yard. My OB has a sticker that says "This camper is winterized"....so what is the lowest temp that the winterization is good for. I was told that the tanks and water lines are heated. Is that true for all Outbacks? My husband has bow hunted there for years. I have hunted for 3 years there. The first year it was VERY cold there...it did not snow while we were there but with the wind chill factor it was very cold...2 sets of long undies cold...plus pants t-shirt, sweatshirt jacket hat gloves and the camo ski mask type thing. On the other hand last year it was sooo hot there it was a chore to wear a long sleeve t-shirt....and this heat wave was in place after we drove through a lot of fresh snow drom Paducah, Ky up past St. Louis.

So far there is no telling what the weather will be in Missouri this Nov.

What do you all think...about us not dry camping in November in Missouri. BTW it does on occasion snow there in Nov...but usually just flurries.

I forgot some days I also wore quilted bib overalls...just picture the stapuff marshmellow gal in camo...and your about right. Not attractive but I killed 3 deer on that trip. (I killed 5 last year)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I was told that the tanks and water lines are heated. Is that true for all Outbacks?
> [snapback]126362[/snapback]​


CG,

The tanks and water lines are only "heated" by radiant heat from the underfloor heat ducts, which works fine in milder freezing temps - down to the mid 20s at night and back above freezing during the day. If it gets below the mid 20s and stays there all the time, you'll run into problems. I've always winter camped and my lines froze when it went into the teens and stayed there. I'm planning some mods this summer that will enable me to camp in the extreme cold - they are secret for now (which means I'm not EXACTLY sure what I'm going to do - it's still in the planning phase







) but I will post pics and a description when I do them.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We camp into October and call it for te season. Outback get winterized and parked for the next several months while the snows. 1st trip is usually late April early May.

Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> In Pa. we camp up to late Oct. and sometimes Nov. here
> Depending on the weather
> 
> Don
> [snapback]125896[/snapback]​


Ditto here. Fall is the best and early spring the campgrounds aren't so crowded.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Your 31RQS should have its under belly enclosed right? I took ours out in early November (cause I could) and stayed at Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth, NH. It did dip below freezing but we used the fresh water tank which is partially insulated in the under belly and didn't have a problem. I actually enjoyed the crisp air. Although the mountains tend to be a bit bleak, no color, cold and grey we still had a good time. I would suggest trying some of the 4 season campgrounds up in the Mount Washington valley area if you want to go very late in the season. BUT I would be very concerned about ice. Especially black ice! I love going camping and hate putting the 31RQS up for the winter. If I could do it up here I would be gone every weekend all year long.

For that reason I am jealous of the warmer climate Outbackers out there! But winter is a double edged sword. As much as I do not like it because it shuts our trekking down will not trade the 4 seasons of New England. Each season has its own exclusive beauty. Personnally I would get every trip possible in. Check the weather closely and keep saftey in mind when towing!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Your 31RQS should have its under belly enclosed right? I took ours out in early November (cause I could) and stayed at Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth, NH. It did dip below freezing but we used the fresh water tank which is partially insulated in the under belly and didn't have a problem. I actually enjoyed the crisp air. Although the mountains tend to be a bit bleak, no color, cold and grey we still had a good time. I would suggest trying some of the 4 season campgrounds up in the Mount Washington valley area if you want to go very late in the season. BUT I would be very concerned about ice. Especially black ice! I love going camping and hate putting the 31RQS up for the winter. If I could do it up here I would be gone every weekend all year long.
> 
> For that reason I am jealous of the warmer climate Outbackers out there! But winter is a double edged sword. As much as I do not like it because it shuts our trekking down will not trade the 4 seasons of New England. Each season has its own exclusive beauty. Personnally I would get every trip possible in. Check the weather closely and keep saftey in mind when towing!
> 
> ...


Yep - what he said!

Eric - we're new to the CG thing....what "4 Season CGs" are in the Valley? We're not interested in driving with ice (at least not with the TT) but that's usually gone before the May opening of most CGs. Would love to have the option to go out earlier...if we can.







That's it - that's all I'm sayin' about that after-Summer stuff !!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We'll, we never really have an off-season


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > I was told that the tanks and water lines are heated.Â Is that true for all Outbacks?Â
> ...


Thanks Scott!!! I look forward to seeing your mods and suggestions.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> egregg57 said:
> 
> 
> > Your 31RQS should have its under belly enclosed right? I took ours out in early November (cause I could) and stayed at Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth, NH. It did dip below freezing but we used the fresh water tank which is partially insulated in the under belly and didn't have a problem. I actually enjoyed the crisp air. Although the mountains tend to be a bit bleak, no color, cold and grey we still had a good time. I would suggest trying some of the 4 season campgrounds up in the Mount Washington valley area if you want to go very late in the season. BUT I would be very concerned about ice. Especially black ice! I love going camping and hate putting the 31RQS up for the winter. If I could do it up here I would be gone every weekend all year long.
> ...


There are several that you can hit.

1. Chocorua Camping Village is not open year round but they have accomodated me very late October and once in the first week of November. You probably want to call them about that, it is usually on a case by case basis, dependant on your needs. Lee and Priscilla Spencer run the place and they begin to shut water down after the season with the exception of the main bath house near the lodge. The taps there are usually the last to be secured when freezing weather finally sets in. They are located just off RT 16 in Tamworth, NH. Thier number is 888-237-8642.

2. Meredith Woods 4 Season Campground in Meredith NH is another good one. They have an indoor pool so even if its cold you can still get in for a dip. nice facilities there too. The lodge almost reminds me of a hotel.

3. Several of the NH state parks are open as well all year. There are about 5 I think. Check Woodalls.com for the specific names and phone numbers. Franconia Notch and Blackberry Crossing sticks in my head.

4. There is also Circle 9 ranch in Epsom NH but I wasn't overly impressed with the campground when we went 3 years ago and haven't been back. things may have improved. I think I have thier number still in my Cell Phone....yup, but check to make sure this is still good...736-9656.

That should get you started! If you want to hook up late October or so the Outage here at the plant should be finished and three buddies of mine have already asked if we were going to try to get an October run in this year. (its an annual thing with us.)

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Gotta go on-line, on a National forum, to learn about our home CGs....hmmmmmmm









egregg57 said:


> There are several that you can hit.
> 
> 1. Chocorua Camping Village is not open year round but they have accomodated me very late October and once in the first week of November. You probably want to call them about that, it is usually on a case by case basis, dependant on your needs. Lee and Priscilla Spencer run the place and they begin to shut water down after the season with the exception of the main bath house near the lodge. The taps there are usually the last to be secured when freezing weather finally sets in. They are located just off RT 16 in Tamworth, NH. Thier number is 888-237-8642.
> 
> ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wolf,

I work at the Seabrook Nuclear plant and unfortunately this October is our "Outage." We take down the plant and calibrate, trim, check etc the systems and components. 12 hour days 6 days a week for the month. Unless I get "ill" I am pretty much booked.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Wolf,
> 
> I work at the Seabrook Nuclear plant and unfortunately this October is our "Outage." We take down the plant and calibrate, trim, check etc the systems and components. 12 hour days 6 days a week for the month. Unless I get "ill" I am pretty much booked.
> 
> ...


It would, in deed, be very unfortunate if you were to come down with something untoward at such a busy time at SNP....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You're right but....ughhh....







this thing has been coming on







....arrgh......







Who knows.....heh!

BTW Chocorua Camping village opens early May. I have asked about getting in there earlier but they couldn't do it. Even offered to come up and help them clean for a weekend. Priscilla said that they have tried that in the past and the turn out has been pretty poor so they stopped doing the "clean-up" weekend.

That was a pretty good deal too. Camp for free for putting in 4 hours on saturday and 4 hours in on sunday. Some light raking and such.

Eastern Slope (rt 16, Conway) does that sort of thing in April every year. They do have a good turn out. With the addition of thier new sites and CG improvements I think that they will continue to do well.

You know what.... I am beginning to sound like a CG travel agent!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Eastern Slope (rt 16, Conway) does that sort of thing in April every year. They do have a good turn out. With the addition of thier new sites and CG improvements I think that they will continue to do well.
> [snapback]126927[/snapback]​


Sure would be a shame to be forced into EMS if it got a bit to cold or - uh -you needed some new toy or item of wearing apparel to make your time in the mtns more comfy! I hate it when that happens....











egregg57 said:


> You know what.... I am beginning to sound like a CG travel agent!
> [snapback]126927[/snapback]​


 And a da** fine one at that. I know I sure appreciate your talents!!!



egregg57 said:


> You're right but....ughhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 With all the above having been said...I do hope you feel better (sometime in November....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

LMAO!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - WAIT A MINUTE!!!!

What do you do at SNP? What are you doing playing on-line? Shouldn't you be watching some gauge or callibrating a something-or-other or measuring the degree of "glow" at Hampton Beach ?????? Us commoners are counting on you guys, ya' know?! I'm at the office now, about 1-1/2 hrs drive south (more like 3hrs tonight) ----- but I'd sure like to know that Wolfwood will still be there for me to go home to !!!! We don't need any more 3-clawed lobsters, ya' know!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> egregg57 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!
> ...


Uhhhhh ummmmmm







hot leg within tolerance







, main steam good







, turbine 100%







New York has power







......okay we're good. back to asteroids.......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > egregg57 said:
> ...


yeah - thanks! I feel so much better now









For the benefit of our friends who have been trying to follow this with no prior knowledge of SNP.... Seabrook Nuclearpower plant in on the NH coast (YES - we have one of those....all 18 miles of it) and rises above our wonderfull beaches like...well, we'll just leave it as "rises above", ok? Many of you may have some knowledge of "Seabrook" from your prior years as political junkies or environmental activists. If not - I'm sure a quick on-line search will bring you plenty of info. SNP happens to be where our esteemed on-line TTTA (Travel Trailer Travel Agent) - egregg57 - is gainfully employed to monitor something-or-other-of-a-nuclear-nature but, instead, is PLAYING ASTEROIDS ON OUTBACKERS.com and making Wolfie just a wee bit nervous as SNP is a very short 15 miles from home!

Got it? OK. Now, back to our regularly scheduled programs.


----------

